# Favorite druggists!!



## Tony14 (Jun 20, 2007)

Everyone post a pic of your favorite druggist bottle, Lets see what you guys have! Once i get my camera back Ill post mine but in the meantime lets see 'em


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 20, 2007)

Okay *Tony* - I'll start it. [] 

 My favorite (I have a lot of favs... post more later)... this is a milkglass variation of a local. Any other milkglass druggists?


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice one Meech!! I dont think there are any milkglass ones out of wisconsin...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm just starting to dabble in druggist/apthothecaries... Local ones seem to catching on... I've been trying to snag a few to sell at northeast shows, but one guy in particular keeps outbidding me...

 Anyway, here's a VT milkglass I am currently eyeballing...




 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jun 20, 2007)

Here's one I do presently own... Of  Melvin & Badger fame...



 Ron


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 20, 2007)

Some meds !


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 21, 2007)

My favorite,
 (until I find a Delta one)
 local, pontiled, surface find
 Luck and perserverance....


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 21, 2007)

Them there are nice!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 21, 2007)

Here are some of mine. The lewis Bear Company. Druggests, Booze bottlers and drygoods salesmen.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 21, 2007)

The Bosso pharmacy bottles date from around the Civil War to about the late 1899 since that is when he died.(read on) These are hard to find without stress cracks because they are very delicate. I just happen to have 2.

 Bosso apperantly discovered a cure for yellow fever that really worked during the last yellow fever epidemic in Pensacola during the summer of 1899. He put the cure in a large barrel out in front of his establishment with a dipper in it and let the public put the med in what ever vessel they had for free. Several promenant doctors and pharmacists got together and hired someone to kill him and wreack his pharmacy. The killer was never found which was common in early Pensacola history.[Story per family]


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 21, 2007)

Very nice cap. An interesting story on the second one.


----------



## bearswede (Jun 21, 2007)

Now that's my kinda druggist bottle... Nice one, Steve!!!



 Ron


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 21, 2007)

I happen to collect Druggist so all of them are my fav's. Here's my latest favorite.


----------



## LC (Jun 21, 2007)

Super bottle Lobes, Zane, if you have a MARCO setting on your camera, set it to that when you want to take a close up like that or of something small, makes a world of difference in clearity. 

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 21, 2007)

This used to be a local for me ..... when I lived in Bradenton . Notice the spelling on the bottle .... BRAIDENTOWN


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 21, 2007)

Here's not really meds I don't guess. 
 But , they have nice labels and contents .


----------



## bearswede (Jun 21, 2007)

> Jonkoping.


 
 Swedish, you li'l devil...!!!!


 Ron Yonson


----------



## LC (Jun 21, 2007)

Brian, that is a great display of toiletry bottles, or at least I think that is what you would call them, correct me if I am wrong.  Are any of the corkers you are showing that have no stoppers Rawleigh Bottles ?


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 22, 2007)

Some more for ya of my favs...

 I dug the VERY hard to get locals - milkglass and amber druggists (sorry if you've seen these before) ...but had to buy the blues 'cause we don't have any around here.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 22, 2007)

The DOVE from Richmond, Va. is hard to get in this small size (w/ bird). This may be more of a med in a druggist form. The OP BENNETT & BEERS from RICHMOND, VA. is a super local. I found it under an early house and dug the Dove.

*Lobey* - Your post above (pg. 1) reminded me of another favorite. I need to get a pic though.


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Love that amber one meech!! Theres some killer teal wisconsin ones that i wish i owned


----------



## bearswede (Jun 22, 2007)

Yup... Jonkoping is a city in southern Sweden... I remember seeing it on maps when I was there last century...

 A. B. Pharmacist Carlsson's Widow, "Tallbarrsol" Factory, Jankoping

 Tall= is telling
 Barrsol= barricade(s)
 Fabrik= factory
 Enka= widow

 ??????????

 Ron


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 22, 2007)

These are my Local Druggists.
https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s49/zanes_antiques/druggists.jpg


----------



## bearswede (Jun 22, 2007)

> tack sÃ¥ mycket, Ron! All these years I thought it was Russian.


 
 Velkommen, Italianska poig!!!!!


----------



## LC (Jun 22, 2007)

Guess I am going to have to take down the boxes of my druggist bottles out of the attic. They are mostly Cincinnati. I traded a guy 90 of the ones I had back in the seventies for a blasted demijohn bottle, would like to have that do do over again. Still have the demijohn though.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 22, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: L C
> 
> Brian, that is a great display of toiletry bottles, or at least I think that is what you would call them, correct me if I am wrong.  Are any of the corkers you are showing that have no stoppers Rawleigh Bottles ?


 Nope ..... No Rawleighs !


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 22, 2007)

RUSH'S BUCHU AND IRON  in Amber


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 22, 2007)

Teal  mini med


----------



## capsoda (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is a pair that I keep in a special display. These are pharmacy pill bottles from Bryan's Pharmacy. Dug the pair on the same lot (dump) about ten yards apart. The ph# is 309- Ring 1.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 22, 2007)

These are my wife's favorites. The smallest of the Hamilton Russell ambers. They are also the best examples of each known and she never lets me forget that SHE dug them and I have never dug an amber local pharmacy.

 Hamilton Russell sold his pharmacy business to his apprentice De Alemburte. There are 6 ambers from each.

 Notice the rare amber VA pharmacy in the back ground.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 22, 2007)

*Here are a couple of my  favs,The aqua one is H.C Blair Druggist & Chemist 8th & Walnut Sts I Philadelphia Iron pontil,50s the cobalt is The New York Pharmacy Association, on one said The best Remedial Agent in all digestive Disorders.80s*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 22, 2007)

Side 1


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 22, 2007)

side 2


----------



## LC (Jun 22, 2007)

Too bad, I have some extra glass stoppers for them, actually, I have the bottles as well, but the labels are missing from some of them. I have a pic of them on my junk site below.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/


----------



## capsoda (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow folks, There are sure some great bottles showing up.


----------



## bearswede (Jun 23, 2007)

> Teal  mini med


 
 Love the name on that one, Brian... So you really do collect other bottles besides exotic Drakes and other esoteric bitters...! 

 ROR...

 Ron


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 23, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: bearswede
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL   Yeah Bear ! I am just like the rest of you guys & gals on here !  If it's and  old bottle ..... I like it ! 
 I have a little of this and a little of that . But , Drake's are my passion . 
 I have been getting very interested in blob top Sodas here lately .....


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 23, 2007)

Great bottles you guys!


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 23, 2007)

I was thinkin the same thing Brian! All these years I thought you was just a bitters man! lol! Now I see the true Brian S! Great meds, Great bottles! [][]  Kelley 

 EDIT: I bet you enjoy a darn good pocket knife too![][]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 23, 2007)

> Love the name on that one, Brian... So you really do collect other bottles besides exotic Drakes and other esoteric bitters...!


 
 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] I love this place.


----------



## madman (Jun 23, 2007)

hey tony heres some druggist bottles


----------



## madman (Jun 23, 2007)

earlier citrate


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 24, 2007)

The ones I have out on the shelf...


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 24, 2007)

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b266/Trasher_/drugbottles.jpg 

https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b266/Trasher_/DruggistBottles.jpg

 hope you dont mind i fixed your links


----------



## madman (Jun 24, 2007)

some labled bottles mike


----------



## madman (Jun 24, 2007)

2


----------



## capsoda (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey Mike, That is great stuff you got there. How come oll those dudes who got their pics on those bottles look like turds???
 []


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 25, 2007)

This is going to be a stupid question. Ready, what type of a bottle is considered a druggist bottle? I think I might have some pontiled ones like a Samuel Simes & Sons. I think he was a druggist in PA?
 Stinger


----------



## madman (Jun 25, 2007)

more i love pharms meds druggist


----------



## madman (Jun 25, 2007)

again


----------



## earlyglass (Jun 25, 2007)

Here is my favorite PAIR of druggist bottles... I guess they _may_ constitute as druggists since they are embossed "APOTHECARY", although who knows. They are embossed "JQ HILL / APOTHECARY / WORCESTER, MA". One is iron pontil, one is open pontil, and both are made from crude, olive amber "New England" glass! They are my favorite PAIR of druggists!   

 Mike


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 26, 2007)

Heres my favorite Druggists. Its a Sapphire Blue Iron Pontil Embossed Davis & Miller Druggists Baltimore.

 Chris


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 26, 2007)

I love that color!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 27, 2007)

I thought I had some nice ones till you guys posted these pics...I feel a little "under-achieving" here...fantastic bottles, all!


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 28, 2007)

> I thought I had some nice ones till you guys posted these pics...I feel a little "under-achieving" here...fantastic bottles, all!


 thats how im feeling now so dont sweat it[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 28, 2007)

> quote:
> 
> I thought I had some nice ones till you guys posted these pics...I feel a little "under-achieving" here...fantastic bottles, all!
> thats how im feeling now so dont sweat it


 
 you guys STILL have it better than me.... *i dont* even *have any*


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 28, 2007)

Camera is finally running again!!! Here are my two favorites. Mueller and Potter.


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 28, 2007)

Dana and worm drug co fond du lac wis


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 29, 2007)

How about everyone that collects food related bottles post your favorite/s ones. This is a broad spectrum of different types of bottles, so don't be shy, just post them.
 I'll start out with a favorite iron pontiled sauce of mine.
 Stinger
 This is my only bottle that comes close to a druggist. Yeah , Right. I screwed up on my post (as usual).
 Stinger


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 1, 2007)

This is my newest and most favorite right now. It's an early, applied tapered lip, improved pontil "M.L. MILLER / STEUBENVILLE, OHIO". I posted some poor photos of it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 1, 2007)

Very Nice!!


----------



## craigc90 (Jul 1, 2007)

dug this one today check out the embossing the drug man


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## druggistnut (Jul 5, 2007)

This is probably my favorite. It is local, I have it in four sizes and there aren't too many Michigan druggists with a double winged embossed Eagle.
 Bill


----------



## druggistnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Spencer,
 I'll have to dig out a Bama druggist for you. I know I have a couple around here (somewhere).
 Bill


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thats cool! I like the eagle!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 5, 2007)

what part of alabam did they come from?


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 24, 2007)

hey you guys im bringin this one back to life! Lets see some more of those druggists! Here are 5 different fond du lac druggists that i now own. The dana and worm is from last summer the rest are all from this year. All of them are BIM
 From left up along the top to right last one is center on its side
 Chas F Geisse/Graduate in Pharmacy/Fond du Lac Wis
 Huber Bros/Druggists/Fond du Lac Wis
 Dana & Worm/Drug Co/Fond du Lac Wis (monogram better pic above)
 Kremer Drug Co/The Prescription Drugstore/Fond du Lac Wis
 McCarthy Drug Co/Opp. Court House/Fond du Lac Wis
 The sizes range from 3 1/4 inches (dana and worm) to 5 1/4 inches (Kremer)


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Nov 24, 2007)

Here's a sweet one from Maine, unfortunately all I have is this pic (from Forum member ye old prospector).  I have a clear bottle from this druggist/pharmacist (J D White, 1879-1893) which is text only.  Someday I hope to get a whole one like this.

 Later - Sam


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 24, 2007)

oh man sam that would have been a killer bottle! Hope ya find one!


----------



## poisons4me (Nov 24, 2007)

I THINK THIS ONE OF MY FAVORITES, TOD HAS THE PHARMICIST VERSION AND MINE IS 8 1/2 INCHES WITH ORIGINAL STOPPER. ITS ACTUALLY A BLOOD PURIFIER BUT FROM A PHARMACY


----------



## JGUIS (Nov 30, 2007)

Finally getting around to putting something in this post.  Yall have some great looking bottles.  I don't think we had anything pontilled around here, but I'm always searching.  Here's all the ones I know of from here so far.


----------



## JGUIS (Nov 30, 2007)

This one doesn't show up as well cause I refuse to empty it.  The contents are orange when light shines through it, but it looks lime green like antifreeze when you shade it from behind.


----------



## JGUIS (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's the predecessor to the previous bottle


----------



## JGUIS (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's our last druggist with marked bottles, most common.


----------



## stephengray (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello, I found this thread and decided to bring it back to life.  This is a green druggist from the Owl Drug Store in Chickasha, Oklahoma and it is very rare.  Of all things, it is an attic find from a house in Mobile, Alabama.  What the heck was it doing there?  This is a terrible pic will try to replace it with a better one later.  Next post shows the label on the back.


----------



## stephengray (Nov 23, 2009)

label of green owl bottle


----------

